# routeur Mac PC



## delium (3 Mai 2007)

bonjour,

voilà j'ai un G4,avec OS 10.4.8 Tiger
et puis mon fils à un Pc...et moi un autre Pc
donc 1 MAC et 2 PC (et surement un jour un G5 ..2MAC 2 PC)
j'ai une connexion ADSL avec un modem ethernet ,
et donc grosse galère pour se connecter chacun son tour avec le modem qui n'a qu'un seul port ethernet ..

donc je viens d'avoir un routeur  "Linksys" avec 4 port ethernet ..
bon tout va bien un ami "PéCéiste" est venu me configurer le réseau entre les deux Pc..
mais voilà comment fait-t-on pour configurer le MAC au routeur ...et au réseau 
es ce que quelqu'un à une "marche à suivre" a me communiquer 
pour configurer le système ?

merci pour toute vos réponses :love: :love:


----------



## fpoil (3 Mai 2007)

tu connectes ton mac au routeur en ethernet puis tu vas dans :

menu pomme/configuration r&#233;seau/pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau,

dans le menu d&#233;roulant "Afficher", tu choisis Ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;
apr&#232;s onglet TCP/IP, configurer IPV4 "via dhcp" et tu cliques sur le bouton "appliquer"

tu peux aller voir ici aussi


----------



## delium (3 Mai 2007)

merci ça à l'air de fonctionné ,je vais voir maintenant comment les machine réagissent en réseau ..
en tout cas le Mac est branché sur le routeur ..et sur la planète

youpiiiii


----------



## delium (4 Mai 2007)

:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:

pas glop ,pas glop
bon en faite quand les Pc sont connecté à internet le Mac ne se connecte plus ,
et dans réseau je ne voie pas les deux autre Pc ..pareille pour le pc quand c'est le Mac qui est connecté à internet et bien c'est  le Pc qui n'y  n'arrive pas ....et je ne voie pas le mac dans le réseau quand je regarde de mon Pc ...

bon en faite chaque ordinateur fonctionnent sur internet via le routeur ,mais pas ensemble ...comme un simple "switch" ..pas glop !

quelqu'un à t il un idée ??
commnet ont fait pour configurer un réseau Mac/ PC avec  les réglages TCP/IP..
l'adresse du routeur ,de l'hôte DNS.....ect 
c'est où qu'il faut "cliquer"

merci:rose:


----------



## Simon T. (5 Mai 2007)

Est-ce que les 2 PCs peuvent être connectés en même temps? Ou c'est uniquement un ordinateur à la fois qui fonctionne?


----------



## delium (5 Mai 2007)

seulement un seul ordinateur a la fois.....


----------



## Simon T. (5 Mai 2007)

Il y a des chances que le serveur DHCP du routeur soit mal configuré, ou pas activé.

Je pense que pour changer la configuration de ton routeur, tu dois aller à l'adresse: 192.168.1.1 (depuis un navigateur).

Est-ce que tu peux accéder à la page de configuration du routeur? Si oui vérifie que le serveur DHCP est activé et que NAT est activé.

C'est quoi le modèle de ton routeur?


----------



## Zyrol (5 Mai 2007)

delium a dit:


> seulement un seul ordinateur a la fois.....



ton ami PCiste n'a pas du configurer grand chose alors... il n'a même pas activé la fonction routeur de ton routeur !

je ne connais pas les modem linksys par coeur. Mais le principe est simple.

Tu disposes d'une seule adresse IP pour aller sur le net, donc mal configuré, un seul orid à la fois peut aller sur le net.
Le routeur, lui, va prendre cette adresse IP, et distribuer des adresses IP locales aux ordis qui y sont connectés. ainsi, il se charge d'envoyer tout le monde sur le net de manière transparente. reste à la configurer.

Peut être en faisant une recherche sur le web avec le type de ton routeur, tu pourras trouver des copies d'écran de la marche à suivre. Sinon, une âme charitable ayant un linksys passera bien par là !


----------



## delium (5 Mai 2007)

heu rectification les deux PC sont en réseau ,mais le Mac non ,car l'ami PéCéiste sais faire sur PC mais pas sur Mac ..
donc quand je ne suis pas sur le web avec mon mac pas de problème sur les PC
et si je veux aller sur le web avec mon mac :les Pc doivent être déconnecté..pas glop
.......

je n'arrive pas à accéder via mon routeur (firefox) a me connecter à mon routeur avec l'adresse 192.XXX....ect ...ça déja ,c'est bizarre (pas de problème sur les PC à ce niveau)

et donc mon routeur est bien un "Linksys" a 4 port + wifi (mais je ne m'en sert pas pour l'instant ) 2,4 GHz...BEFW11S4

le "serveur DHCP" ..je le configure comment ?

merci:rose:


----------



## Simon T. (5 Mai 2007)

Pour configurer le serveur DHCP, je ne sais pas exactement vu que je n'ai jamais utilisé un tel routeur. Mais il te faut accéder à l'adresse 192.168..... (voir l'adresse dans la doc) où tu devrais avoir un certain nombre d'options...

Je te conseille d'aller voir ce document:
user guide

Le chapitre 5 explique comment configurer le serveur DHCP. Je me demande ce que ton ami PCiste a fait pour que ça fonctionne entre les deux PC et pas le mac.


----------



## delium (5 Mai 2007)

bon bon je viens de téléphoner au "remarquable et génial "support technique" de linksys ...
j'ai avec leur aide (en sachant qu'ils m'ont "retéléphoné",donc ils ont pris en charge l'appel ...chouette leur hot ligne,non ?) 
on a mis a jour le firmware du routeur .."y avais besoin"...

donc il a configurer le réseau en inscrivant l'adresse du routeur dans mon navigateur (firefox) et en accedant aux pages du routeur ...(192.168.....)

bon donc chaque fois que je connecte un ordi PC ou Mac il se configure tout seul ...chouette


----------

